# Bachmann Ten-Wheeler Chassis December Sale



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the Bachmann online parts dept has a "December special" on replacement complete 4-6-0 chassis.  The Anniversary version with metal valve gear is $50 (usually $125) 
 
 
 








 
 
 
the other version with plastic rods is $30 (usually $85.)  Seems like a cheap upgrade !


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Notice the metal siderod one appears to have adhesive stick on decals that simulate spoked wheels? 

Will be interested to see if that is really the case. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice the metal siderod one appears to have adhesive stick on decals that simulate spoked wheels? 
Greg, 
There was a discussion about that on LSC - it is deceiving. If you look closely, it is the standard Bachmann spoked wheel with a plastic insert. The lining on the spoke is carried onto the balance weight so it looks like a 'simulated' spoke wheel. It was a PRR version?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta go with Greg on this one. It sure looks like a stick-on decal...


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the Bachmann parts web page (at the Bottom) lots of them....not a decal.... 
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66_69_148


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 25 Dec 2012 11:56 PM 
Look at the Bachmann parts web page (at the Bottom) lots of them....not a decal.... 
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66_69_148 

Here's another $50 Annie version, without the Walschaerts valve gear. That other photo looks weird, but the LSC guys who ordered them assure me they are the usual spoked wheels with weights. There are 9 different versions - all with different pictures, so go take a look using Dean's link above.
(Mind you, there's no reason the fake spoke paint couldn't be a stick-on? But who cares.)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my chassis today pretty nice. The pics are a little misleading as the driver spokes are open just dark and painted rim. Later RJD


----------

